# libvirt: virsh ssh connection problem to xen domU[Cancelled]

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

I have a xen domU I can ssh connect to as root as well as user  :Smile: .

This domU can be stopped via virt-manager. i.e. libvirt is at least partially working.

But I have a failure when I try as follows:

```
1) as root:

virsh -c xen+ssh://root@xendomu0

root@xendomu0's password:

erreur :server closed connection: nc: using stream socket

erreur :impossible de se connecter à l'hyperviseur

2) as user:

 virsh -c xen+ssh://user@192.168.0.30

Enter passphrase for key '/home/luc/.ssh/id_dsa':

erreur :server closed connection: nc: using stream socket

erreur :impossible de se connecter à l'hyperviseur
```

Plz note that netcat6 must be installed on the domU because of a call to /usr/bin/nc wjthin the connect process.

Nevertheless, this was not enough to reach success  :Crying or Very sad: 

Also did allow AllowTcpForwarding and PermitTunnel for the domU sshd, but no improvement.

libvirt USE flags as follows:

```
 - - avahi      : Add avahi/Zeroconf support

 - - caps       : Use Linux capabilities library to control privilege

 - - debug      : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - iscsi      : Allow using an iSCSI remote storage server as pool for disk image storage

 - + json       : Support QEmu 0.13 JSON-based interface, using dev-libs/yajl.

 - + libvirtd   : Builds the libvirtd daemon as well as the client utilities instead of just the client utilities

 - - lvm        : Allow using the Logical Volume Manager (sys-apps/lvm2) as pool for disk image storage

 - + lxc        : Support management of Linux Containers virtualisation (app-emulation/lxc)

 - - macvtap    : Support for MAC-based TAP (macvlan/macvtap). For networking instead of the normal TUN/TAP. It has its advantages and disadvantages. macvtap support requires very new kernels and is currently evolving. Support for this is experimental at best

 - + network    : Enable networking support for guests

 - - nfs        : Allow using Network File System mounts as pool for disk image storage

 + + nls        : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - numa       : Use NUMA for memory segmenting via sys-process/numactl

 - - openvz     : Support management of OpenVZ virtualisation (see sys-kernel/openvz-sources)

 - - parted     : Allow using real disk partitions as pool for disk image storage, using sys-block/parted to create, resize and delete them.

 - - pcap       : Support auto learning IP addreses for routing

 - - phyp       : Support management of virtualisation through the PHYP hypervisor protocol.

 - - policykit  : Enable PolicyKit authentication support

 + + python     : Adds support/bindings for the Python language

 - - qemu       : Support management of QEmu virtualisation (one of app-emulation/qemu, app-emulation/qemu-kvm or app-emulation/qemu-spice)

 + + sasl       : Adds support for the Simple Authentication and Security Layer

 - - selinux    : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

 - - udev       : Enable sys-fs/udev integration (device discovery, power and storage device support, etc)

 - - uml        : Support management of User Mode Linux virtualisation

 - - virtualbox : Support management of VirtualBox virtualisation (one of app-emulation/virtualbox or app-emulation/virtualbox-ose)

 + + xen        : Support management of Xen virtualisation (app-emulation/xen)
```

Any idea how to solve that issue ?

Thks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Sat Nov 20, 2010 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

After a little thinking my guess I that what I'm trying to do is out of scope of the virt-manager+libvirt concept.

I guess I expected a ssh connection to domU where it should be a connection to dom0  :Laughing: . 

My bad, it's so often like this. first I do the action, then the thinking only afterward.

Maybe I will change one day. At least in my next life I guess  :Wink: .

----------

